
Ask HN: What caused the rapid increase of Linux kernel LOC between 2.6 to 3.0? - forgot-my-pw
Saw this posted in another thread: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.linuxcounter.net&#x2F;statistics&#x2F;kernel<p>There&#x27;s a huge increase between 2.6 to 3.0 in lines of code. What caused it? Was it mostly just added drivers?<p>If I remember correctly, Linux kernel v3 was just an anniversary naming, not like a huge breaking &#x2F; major release.
======
JPLeRouzic
The page shows only 2.6.9 and then jump to 3.0.4

There were 7 years of work in between, the amount of code doubled. Is this a
rapid increase?

linux-2.6.9, 18-Oct-2004

linux-3.0.4, 29-Aug-2011

~~~
forgot-my-pw
That would make a lot of sense. Wonder why a lot were skipped.

~~~
craftyguy
Makes for a better headline?

